# Susan Lanci Pet Sling



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You can get 30% off today on Susan Lanci Pet Sling--

Dog Boutique, Fashion, Couture and Small Dog Clothing - Doggie Couture Shop

Use the Code "COLD"

I can't make up my mind between the black or denim.... Bimmer has protested absolutely no pink. Black goes with everything, but I think I like the denim better... Decisions..... Decisions.....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Doggie Couture Shop
I'm looking at this one too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carol - I have the black suede Susan Lanci with the fuzzy inside. Tyler likes it a lot. Very snuggly and not overwhelmingly big. Well made.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

With Susan Lanci there is

1. Cuddle Cup Carrier



2. Faux Suede Sling


3. Luxe Suede w/Minky Fur (this is what Sue has)


4. Spot Sling


Each one are slightly different, so make sure you're actually ordering the one you want. The Cuddle Cup Carrier (#1 above) is the one I have and what most of us prefer -- and the most expensive of the 4.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> With Susan Lanci there is
> 
> Thanks Lynn... I had the one picked out that you have.. I ended up getting the denim. I am hoping both fluffs fit in there together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Doggie Couture Shop
> I'm looking at this one too.


I love it!!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carol -- I'm guessing that both could fit in the cuddle cup. I usually only have Secret in there and she's about Ava's size. 3.8 - 4 lbs. depending on the time of day. LOL McCartney and Bimmer aren't bigger than that, so I'm sure it will work as I could get Secret and Breeze together in it. And Breeze is bigger at 5.5 lbs.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chardy said:


> Lacie's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > With Susan Lanci there is
> ...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, Boo says he wants this for out by the pool, and then Zach can be his cabana boy. LOL. Told him we had to win the lottery first.

Jezebel Canopy Luxurious Pet Bed


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> OMG, Boo says he wants this for out by the pool, and then Zach can be his cabana boy. LOL. Told him we had to win the lottery first.
> 
> Jezebel Canopy Luxurious Pet Bed


 Matilda said she's coming to visit Boo, love the bed:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> OMG, Boo says he wants this for out by the pool, and then Zach can be his cabana boy. LOL. Told him we had to win the lottery first.
> 
> Jezebel Canopy Luxurious Pet Bed


My first car didn't cost that much. :w00t:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

HELP... do I want the pink or the purple Cuddle Cup Carrier...I can't up my mind.
:blink:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> HELP... do I want the pink or the purple Cuddle Cup Carrier...I can't up my mind.
> :blink:


Which pink and purple are you considering Debbie? I have the puppy pink one and wish I had gotten something darker. If I were to get another one now I would probably get the amethyst. The color is so pretty and it's dark enough to not look dirty quickly.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> Which pink and purple are you considering Debbie? I have the puppy pink one and wish I had gotten something darker. If I were to get another one now I would probably get the amethyst. The color is so pretty and it's dark enough to not look dirty quickly.



Nida i was considering the Pink one that is pictured above the Amethyst one...I think you have me sold on the Amethyst one and subconsciously I think that was the one I really wanted. Thank you for helping me make up my mind Nida!  I think with the two tethers Kelly won't be able to get out.


----------

